# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt dây CNC (EDM) >  Máy cắt dây datie- tốc độ nhanh nhất

## Salesvinhhao

Cty vĩnh hào chuyên cung cấp các dòng máy cắt dây- cắt tốc độ nhanh- cắt cao- bề mặt đẹp
www.maycatdaycnc,vn

----------


## Salesvinhhao

> cty vĩnh hào chuyên cung cấp các dòng máy cắt dây- cắt tốc độ nhanh- cắt cao- bề mặt đẹp
> www.maycatdaycnc,vn


www.maycatdaycnc.vn

----------

